# got me Samsung Gear S2



## ptkim (Dec 20, 2013)

my Samsung Gear S2 arrives today. Chose the classic version with 20mm replaceable leather straps (plan to put on something a bit more casual).

i have to admit, damnit, it a beautiful watch. Ive owned other smart watches like Pebble, and previous iteration of Gear, but this rotating bezel is just...spot on. display is bright and sharp, i think this might just tip me over the edge with smart watches.

love the fact that watch hands sweep!

some unboxing photos below. enjoy.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

Congrats! Nicer than I thought. I'm moving in this direction as well but perhaps sometimes next year.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

looks good.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

ptkim said:


> ...


I like that it comes with a winder...


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh nice one well done and i hope you enjoy it as a smart user i know the notification feature once used is such a helpful thing it does become a must have i have looked at the Samsung Gear S2 myself but not tried one as yet.


----------



## alucard0 (Nov 29, 2015)

Congrats in your purchase, looks good! May I ask your wrist size? 
And, after a few days, what do you think about Tizen shop? Would you say it lacks apps?


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

pr1uk said:


> Oh nice one well done and i hope you enjoy it as a smart user i know the notification feature once used is such a helpful thing it does become a must have i have looked at the Samsung Gear S2 myself but not tried one as yet.


Well i got a secondhand Moto 360 2 gen and after trying it for a few days it will be up for sale shortly it's lovely nice watch faces always on but clear indoors not so good outside and in the sun useless and battery barely last a full day. I wonder what the Gear S2 is like in these fields myself i have gone back to the Pebble Steel very clear always on clock face and visible inside and out even in bright sunlight and battery lasts over a week.


----------



## Deck (Sep 2, 2013)

Congraats on a very interesting watch... I have the Apple watch which I like very much but heard that the Samsung Gear S2 will soon be able to 
be used with the iPhone also...I would be interested in picking one up when this happens...

Deck


----------



## charleswtch (Aug 27, 2015)

Interesting choice. i like the classic look of the watch would love to purchase one too if only it was compatible with apple product.


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

charleswtch said:


> Interesting choice. i like the classic look of the watch would love to purchase one too if only it was compatible with apple product.


Have you not heard about Android Wear ?
Ok limited functions will not make it into an Apple watch (thank god) but makes Android compatible i use a Moto 360 on my iPhone as well as a Pebble Steel


----------



## james walters (Jul 11, 2015)

Congrats, it is really nice but I prefer the apple watch


----------



## Wiggleplum (Feb 9, 2012)

Congrats! What is your wrist size if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## ryland johnson (May 25, 2011)

Being an ardent watch collector plus techno junkie discovering this watch is a gift! When I saw Samsung developing its own OS vis, Tizen I was disappointed. Previous smart watches had been android wear and though the Android OS is maturing I find it rather boring at present. I took the plunge and bought the gear S2 Classic.
To write I am pleased is a gross understatement. That rotating bezel is genius. The smoothness and speed one can move from one app to the next makes other operating systems look Edwardian.
The watch is very well manufactured from quality materials, the finish of the watch is superb. Of course aesthetics are always going to be choice. I find the Gear S2 Classic just as described, its a classic.
The quick release strap system is a dream to use so swapping wrist straps is truly easy. Any 20mm strap will fit this watch and the choices are massive.
Syncing with ones mobile is just so simple, download the Gear app and away one goes. Samsung app store is limited but Android make numerous apps that can be utilised and installed.
Specifications are modern and up to date, I wont go into them here as they can be read on this page. The screen is arguably the best on any present day production smart watch. When I read that I thought 'sure', its true though! Even in bright sunlight the screen is visible.
Battery time is very good and near class leading at between two and three days. Wireless charging makes this so simple to charge I have no idea why brands have not done this before?
Main point is that rotating bezel! All I can write about the bezel is its the only reason I bought this watch, I simply didn't 'need' another smart watch in fact I had stopped using them and returned to wearing mechanical watches from my collection. I am pleased also highly relieved to write that I am a happy owner of this watch. Its thin and smallish so doesn't look like some of the behemoths on the market today.
Samsung appear to be on a role at present with the S6 range of mobiles and though the Gear S2 will function with most Android mobiles it compliments the S6 range very VERY well. Put simply its not just a class act its highly functional and usable.
Prior to this purchase I had reverted back to my mechanical collection. I still have the Asus Zenwatch and that is also a superb watch but runs on Android wear that is a decent OS but the delivery in terms of UI on Android watches is simply not for me.
I have also bought two 20mm leather straps for the gear S11 and they make the watch look superb. Again Tizen has greatly surprised me.


----------



## jeremyworld (Jan 15, 2016)

charleswtch said:


> Interesting choice. i like the classic look of the watch would love to purchase one too if only it was compatible with apple product.


Me too.. iPhone + Samsung Gear S2 will be a perfect marriage.


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

I believe that iPhone compatibility was recently announced and is coming soon...


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

sefrcoko said:


> I believe that iPhone compatibility was recently announced and is coming soon...


Theres Android Wear an app for iPhone that is a cut down version of Android that allows them to run on iPhones i tried it but never got on with it but there again i personally don't like the way the Android system works.


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

pr1uk said:


> Theres Android Wear an app for iPhone that is a cut down version of Android that allows them to run on iPhones i tried it but never got on with it but there again i personally don't like the way the Android system works.


You're right about Android watches but the Gear S2 runs on Tizen OS, not Android. My last comment was about that (and therefore the S2) soon being compatible with iPhone. Just wanted to clarify


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

sefrcoko said:


> You're right about Android watches but the Gear S2 runs on Tizen OS, not Android. My last comment was about that (and therefore the S2) soon being compatible with iPhone. Just wanted to clarify


Never looked at the Gear S2 but i see now and they have said there will be an Apple app sooner rather then later and with the poor sales of the Apple there will be a market for these with iPhone users.

Peter


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

pr1uk said:


> Never looked at the Gear S2 but i see now and they have said there will be an Apple app sooner rather then later and with the poor sales of the Apple there will be a market for these with iPhone users.
> 
> Peter


Agreed. If Apple didn't pump up their prices relative to comparable smartwatches they might not be in this mess. I know apple charges a premium for their brand name, but charging traditional Apple prices for watches that people barely see a use-case for in the first place is, well, pretty arrogant in my opinion


----------



## markz100 (Oct 23, 2015)

Congrats, it definitely nicer than I thought I would be, enjoy


----------



## bryan00 (Nov 21, 2015)

Interesting watch, thanks for the write up. 
thinking of getting one for myself soon.


----------



## Hitlnao (Feb 22, 2016)

Nice! This one, the Huawei and the Tag Connected are easily the three nicest-looking smartwatches.


----------



## Watch_now (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm not a big fan of smartwatches but this one looks nice!


----------



## j4yt33 (Jul 5, 2016)

I've had a couple smartwatches but the hassle of remembering to charge them got a bit tedious so flipped both of them a couple months into owning them. This was definitely on the cards to get next and I think you have tipped me over the edge. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

Congrats! I have the Gear S2 3G version and love it. The S2s are well made and have so many cool features.


----------



## Hellosolifornia (Jul 16, 2016)

congrats and nice watch


----------



## JimLocke (Aug 20, 2013)

These were a really hard sell for me because functionally they seem redundant. Also I'm a hardcore techy so there's the matter of them simply not doing enough. I had the huawei and returned it after a day.
Once you incorporate it into your life, and stop trying to make it do tricks, you can see how valuable it really is. I've had mine for about a week and I think I've more use of it than my phone since. 

Looks-wise...eh. i have the 3G which sits mighty tall on the wrist but it has grown on me. I put a hadley-roma black steel band on it

Also, the new update being pushed adds automatic sleep tracking. I havent gotten it yet though


----------



## Ivan Chua (Jan 13, 2016)

samsung gear s2 on 2pc nato strap


----------

